# 21 Sep 12 - Good Day in the Gulf



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Took a buddy out fishing with me in the Gulf. He outfished me landing the two biggest fish of the day. His king and bft were both about 25lbs. Good times.

http://youtu.be/-9O3hiaYhJY


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. I hope your friend realizes how cool it is to catch tuna from a kayak that close to shore.

I hope those BFTs stick around a good bit longer


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great fish to get from a yak.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice catches! Thanks for the report. O*D*W


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy crap that's a hog of a blackfin! Nice job!!!

Alex


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang nice BFT.

I drifted live baits for hours yesterday with only a decent king and a small shark to show for it.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Yalls reports are killin me here lately!! Way to go, send some of the luck up this way! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Video link added...couldn't embed it for some reason.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice BFT!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a huge Black fin! And it doesn't hurt to wear your PFD. Never know what's going to happen out there


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

How far out were you guys?


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is awesome, what did the tuna eat?


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Ate a turbo cig in 45' of water right at sunset.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great fish. Did you bleed the Tuna right away? I understand that's a must.


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, bled him and put him on ice in the fish bag right away. Delicious!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

whats the best way to bleed a fish?...


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure of the "best" way to bleed a fish - but I just cut the gills and it seems to work just fine.


----------

